# Getting 99% of your materials from Home Depot?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've done my share of biz with HD 

They've great $$$'s , but lack one essential element....










~C:laughing:S~


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I've done my share of biz with HD
> 
> They've great $$$'s , but lack one essential element....
> 
> ...


I could care less about that. I'm only concerned with the price I'm getting my materials for.

Not like I'm gonna ask them how to wire up a light! :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Things must be a might bit of different in your neck of the woods. HD is always at least 50 to 60% more expensive than my electrical wholesalers. A 200 amp single phase meter base is 78 bucks there while my SH is $48.......a 10' mast is 75 bucks at HD and 40 at my SH.

Panels and breakers are even worse. A Siemens 100 A 32/64 cir panel is $215 at HD and the SH is 99 bucks.

I would go broke if I was doing any work with their prices.


----------



## Lukeetal (Oct 13, 2010)

2.5" galv is $86 here, meter pan $93 plus tax. HD meter is $90 I think but don't like the lugs. Not sure about the galv


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lukeetal said:


> 2.5" galv is $86 here, meter pan $93 plus tax. HD meter is $90 I think but don't like the lugs. Not sure about the galv


Ouch.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Things must be a might bit of different in your neck of the woods. HD is always at least 50 to 60% more expensive than my electrical wholesalers. A 200 amp single phase meter base is 78 bucks there while my SH is $48.......a 10' mast is 75 bucks at HD and 40 at my SH.
> 
> Panels and breakers are even worse. A Siemens 100 A 32/64 cir panel is $215 at HD and the SH is 99 bucks.
> 
> I would go broke if I was doing any work with their prices.


It could be regional, and you're right, there are somethings (like meter bases) that are much cheaper at the SH. A lot of stuff for commercial work you basically have to get at the SH as well.

But just regular old 14/2, 12/2, Homeline panels, breakers, ect. They are cheaper, trust me. Cheap enough that I'm ready to completely give them 90% of my business, and only use the SH when absolutely necessary.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Peter D was right. 

I just recently compared numbers on a house rewire, and I'm done. I shoulda listened a while back.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> It could be regional, and you're right, there are somethings (like meter bases) that are much cheaper at the SH. A lot of stuff for commercial work you basically have to get at the SH as well.
> 
> But just regular old 14/2, 12/2, Homeline panels, breakers, ect. They are cheaper, trust me. Cheap enough that I'm ready to completely give them 90% of my business, and only use the SH when absolutely necessary.


I hope your SH screws you supremely when you go there to buy something HD doesn't carry - "What's that, you need a contactor? Bend over, this will only hurt for a minute".


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> I hope your SH screws you supremely when you go there to buy something HD doesn't carry - "What's that, you need a contactor? Bend over, this will only hurt for a minute".


Keep holding on to your dear supply house. Their screwing you already, and you don't even know it. 

Compare the prices yourself.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Keep holding on to your dear supply house. Their screwing you already, and you don't even know it.
> 
> Compare the prices yourself.


HD will screw you on dimmers, smoke detectors, BX connectors, light bulbs, recessed trims, split bolts, HDMI cable, Cat 5, Cat 6, LVT, data products, plaster rings, 4 X 4 boxes, coax, ballasts, troffers...

...and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> HD will screw you on dimmers, smoke detectors, BX connectors, light bulbs, recessed trims, split bolts, HDMI cable, Cat 5, Cat 6, LVT, data products, plaster rings, 4 X 4 boxes, coax, ballasts, troffers...
> 
> ...and that's just off the top of my head.


Then I suggest you buy that stuff some where else. 

I'm ready to start buying everything from 3 different places, just to get everything at the best prices. My supply house can't even sell me fire caulk & silicone for the same price as HD.....

And btw, mc connectors are not cheaper. They are about $1.50 - 2.50 more per case at your supply house. Check it out, you'll see.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

200 amp meter base $35. Siemans 100 amp 30/30 mb. $75. Home depot prices in NE Ohio. Hd open everyday, 7-9.SH 7-5 m/f 8-12 on Sat.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MH, you're obsessed with material costs. My biggest priority is being on the job and getting the work done. Saving a buck on a box of connectors is meaningless to me.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

They actually open up at 6 am here. Real nice if you've got to get an early jump on things.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> They actually open up at 6 am here. Real nice if you've got to get an early jump on things.


That's the only reason I use HD - convenience.

And I buy Halo cans there. When the rails fall off, I don't screw around with them. I just grab a fresh one. Then I wait until I have a couple of boxes of effed Halo cans and take them back.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> MH, you're obsessed with material costs. My biggest priority is being on the job and getting the work done. Saving a buck on a box of connectors is meaningless to me.


That's crazy talk! Saving a $1 here, $2 there really adds up. If you buy materials 4-6 days a week, think how much you're throwing away each year.

Getting the job done is only half the game. Saving every last dollar in the process is where it's really at.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> MH, you're obsessed with material costs. My biggest priority is being on the job and getting the work done. Saving a buck on a box of connectors is meaningless to me.


I agree. I seem to remember MH on here talking about returning every little item he had left over, cutting every job to the bone etc etc....

All in this thread....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/good-decisions-last-year-84650/

If you have to be using all these tactics to make enough money at this to be worthwhile to you then you may need to look at what you're charging.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> That's crazy talk! Saving a $1 here, $2 there really adds up. If you buy materials 4-6 days a week, think how much you're throwing away each year.
> 
> Getting the job done is only half the game. Saving every last dollar in the process is where it's really at.


I believe in completion, getting in and out of the job ASAP. That's 99% of the game for me. I don't have time for bargain shopping.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> I agree. I seem to remember MH on here talking about returning every little item he had left over, cutting every job to the bone etc etc....
> 
> All in this thread....http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/good-decisions-last-year-84650/
> 
> If you have to be using all these tactics to make enough money at this to be worthwhile to you then you may need to look at what you're charging.


Was that the thread about a guy wanting to raise switch boxes by 3" to save wire?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Peter D was right.
> 
> I just recently compared numbers on a house rewire, and I'm done. I shoulda listened a while back.


I was right about something? :laughing:

For me, HD is all about the convenience. Time is money, and when your labor costs 1, 2, 3 or more dollars a minute, that quickly washes out the marginal extra cost of material at HD.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> If you have to be using all these tactics to make enough money at this to be worthwhile to you then you may need to look at what you're charging.


I disagree. I charge as much as everyone else around here does, and more than most of the small shops I compete against.

Finding every chance possible to pull a dollar out of a nickel is good business.


99cents said:


> I believe in completion, getting in and out of the job ASAP. That's 99% of the game for me. I don't have time for bargain shopping.


There's always time for bargain shopping. The next time you do a decent size job, pair it up against 2 supply houses and HD. You'll be surprised.

You don't owe that supply house anything, it's just business.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MH, you're really getting it from the Canadian contingent tonight.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> MH, you're really getting it from the Canadian contingent tonight.


It must be nice to be from Canada and not need to worry about money, huh? :jester:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> HD will screw you on dimmers, smoke detectors, BX connectors, light bulbs, recessed trims, split bolts, HDMI cable, Cat 5, Cat 6, LVT, data products, plaster rings, 4 X 4 boxes, coax, ballasts, troffers...
> 
> ...and that's just off the top of my head.


I went into HD for a box of dotty plates, I needed a few on a small kitchen remodel... this HD didn't sell them by the box, but the did have 2 packs, yes dotty plates in a blister-pack of 2, for $1.68. of course I bot 10 packs and finished the job but I H8 HD.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> I disagree. I charge as much as everyone else around here does, and more than most of the small shops I compete against.
> There's always time for bargain shopping. The next time you do a decent size job, pair it up against 2 supply houses and HD. You'll be surprised.


I'm glad that you charge the same as everybody else BUT is it enough to cover your cost of doing business and still leave a profit for your time. If you're just trying to squeeze as much bottom line out of your dollar as you can then kudos to you.

I agree to an extent on the bargain shopping IF , and only IF, it doesn't take time away from actually getting the jobs done. The bargain shopping is exactly why large outfits of all types all over the world use a purchaser.





MTW said:


> MH, you're really getting it from the Canadian contingent tonight.


 :laughing: No offense intended though. Just voicing an alternate point of view.



MHElectric said:


> It must be nice to be from Canada and not need to worry about money, huh? :jester:


Its all the free healthcare we get:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> Was that the thread about a guy wanting to raise switch boxes by 3" to save wire?


I think I missed that particular thread or part of the conversation.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Plus, HD is my only choice when I have to travel out of state. :laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

99cents said:


> I believe in completion, getting in and out of the job ASAP. That's 99% of the game for me. I don't have time for bargain shopping.


Yea, building a business by being a penny pincher is tiresome and not worth the effort. Just ask Sam Walton, he tried it and it did not work out for him.

http://articles.baltimoresun.com/1993-07-09/features/1993190240_1_sam-walton-hunt-lemke


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> That's crazy talk! Saving a $1 here, $2 there really adds up. If you buy materials 4-6 days a week, think how much you're throwing away each year.
> 
> Getting the job done is only half the game. Saving every last dollar in the process is where it's really at.



I do as little business as possible with HD, while you are cutting your supply house throat by trying to save a penny, HD is cutting your throat at the other end of the store by selling the same services that you seem to be offering and offering financing.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A couple of clicks or a phone call to the salesman and the order is placed from the SH. Either shipped to the job or the shop.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

My SH typically beats HD on everything but Romex and Panels, but the service is far superior, they have will call and I prefer to support small business


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> A couple of clicks or a phone call to the salesman and the order is placed from the SH. Either shipped to the job or the shop.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> My SH typically beats HD on everything but Romex and Panels, but the service is far superior, they have will call and I prefer to support small business


Mine does too, but it's also staffed with unhelpful, rude people. As their attitude increases, my support of them decreases.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> My SH typically beats HD on everything but Romex and Panels, but the service is far superior, they have will call and I prefer to support small business


Yes very convenient. Have you asked your SH about getting on a panel program? We are set up with several suppliers and they are competitive with the big boxes on panels and circuit breakers.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Yes very convenient. Have you asked your SH about getting on a panel program? We are set up with several suppliers and they are competitive with the big boxes on panels and circuit breakers.


Getting set up on the rebate program was harder for me than it should've been. And I still wasn't seeing the numbers I wanted to see.

The only guys I know that are really getting a great deal from that, is the ones wiring several houses a week.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Yes very convenient. Have you asked your SH about getting on a panel program? We are set up with several suppliers and they are competitive with the big boxes on panels and circuit breakers.


Even though the panel is cheaper at HD I still buy them from my SH, the HD panels one have one ground/neutral bar where as the SH panels have 4


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> Even though the panel is cheaper at HD I still buy them from my SH, the HD panels one have one ground/neutral bar where as the SH panels have 4


Which brand? Surely not Square D.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

it all depends on how much business you're doing with them. I just bought a 30/60 from my supply shop for 64 dollars. Try showing a little loyalty for once. Maybe they'll give you Better prices. ...m


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> it all depends on how much business you're doing with them. I just bought a 30/60 from my supply shop for 64 dollars. Try showing a little loyalty for once. Maybe they'll give you Better prices. ...m


I'm in there 3-4 times a week. I spend enough to pay my mortgage there (or more) each week.

What else does somebody have to do to get better prices?

.......change where you buy your stuff from.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> it all depends on how much business you're doing with them. I just bought a 30/60 from my supply shop for 64 dollars. Try showing a little loyalty for once. Maybe they'll give you Better prices. ...m


There's no loyalty in business.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> There's no loyalty in business.


Quit trolling. You suck at it.:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Anybody here wiring entire houses with EVERYTHING from the HD? And I mean *EVERYTHING?*
> 
> I like my SH, but dang if everything they sell isn't 5-10% more expensive! Wire, panels, breakers - the only thing I haven't checked is the price difference in Carlon boxes and P&S boxes. I'm partial to P&S, but that could change in a hot minute if the price is right.


They are a retail place so, if you are happy paying for that, go for it.
My wholesaler is double digit margin less.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't mind Home Depot, but I don't buy as much as you all do.

I am from west of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada, so I go to Home Depot in St. Albert. It's a huge store and if you get to know the staff they are very helpful. Some are retired tradespeople and know their stuff. You can also buy on line, get them to pick it and get someone else to get it for you. They also deliver, but I have never tried that.

EECOL and Siemens supply houses in Edmonton are not open on the weekend, but I won't buy at Home Depot for convenience. Quality products at a fair price is what's important to me, and to my customers. 

Part of providing a quality service has little to do with speed and cheap products and more about good workmanship and sound business practices, which includes proper planning.


Borgi


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> It could be regional, and you're right, there are somethings (like meter bases) that are much cheaper at the SH. A lot of stuff for commercial work you basically have to get at the SH as well.
> 
> But just regular old 14/2, 12/2, Homeline panels, breakers, ect. They are cheaper, trust me. Cheap enough that I'm ready to completely give them 90% of my business, and only use the SH when absolutely necessary.


You are getting suckered into their loss leaders.
I see what they do with very common items but, if you purchase all of your commodity items from them you will feel it in the fittings , devices, and boxes,
I only buy there in an emergency.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Quit trolling. You suck at it.:laughing:


Sure thing, Cletis. :whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> You are getting suckered into their loss leaders.
> I see what they do with very common items but, if you purchase all of your commodity items from them you will feel it in the fittings , devices, and boxes,
> I only buy there in an emergency.


That's why you need to shop and find who's got the rock bottom price for whatever it is you need. Putting these guys up against each other is the best way to keep track of that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Suppliers are there to help contractors but at the end of the day, they're in it for the money. Don't ever forget that.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Sure thing, Cletis. :whistling2:


Thanks Tina.....:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks Tina.....:whistling2:


Why are you calling me Tina? Isn't that your name? :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Why are you calling me Tina? Isn't that your name? :whistling2:


Why are you calling me Cletus?:001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Why are you calling me Cletus?:001_huh:


Because you are. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll go to hd as a last resort.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I'll go to hd as a last resort.


:sleep1:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> It must be nice to be from Canada and not need to worry about money, huh? :jester:


We are blessed  .


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like Home Depot for personal home improvement projects. I just prefer purchasing material at the SH.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MTW said:


> Suppliers are there to help contractors but at the end of the day, they're in it for the money. Don't ever forget that.


And you're in business because?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> And you're in business because?


He's not in business.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> There's no loyalty in business.


Not where I'm from. .... that's ALL THERE IS.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just love wandering around the aisles looking for an orange apron to get some rolling stairs so I can buy a shower trim. It's even better when some dude waves little orange flags while another dude drives a forklift. I don't get that kind of entertainment at the SH.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> He's not in business.


Oh. Is his boss in business to make money or to help little old ladies cross the street?


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

We spend about $1-1.3 million a year on materials. We need the correct materials delivered to multiple jobsites everyday. We need fixture packages, submittals for gear, and knowledgeable sales people who can find specialized equipment and get it quickly. We need to be able to negotiate our prices. Not gonna happen at HD. That said, it's great in a pinch, and I am a regular.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Last week I was sizing up a job and needed the dimensions of a panel. I phoned the SH and he gave them to me. Try doing that with the big orange lumber store. And, if you go to their website, they give you the dimensions of the cardboard box it comes in. That's really helpful  .


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> Last week I was sizing up a job and needed the dimensions of a panel. I phoned the SH and he gave them to me. Try doing that with the big orange lumber store. And, if you go to their website, they give you the dimensions of the cardboard box it comes in. That's really helpful  .


You're not talking to the right people. HD sells brand name products, that's all available at Home Depot web sites! Including panel sizes. 

Maybe you don't understand how to get that info! 

Borgi


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We only get romex and panels at Depot. My Dad is a Square-D man, amd now HD is the only place we can get then now that I know of. Romex is usually a couple cents cheaper per foot than the SH. 

Everything else we get at the supply house now. Fittings at HD are a bunch of junk. I bought a 2" EMT compression connector that rattles around the pipe when the bushing is tightened all the way down, and have to return 10 2" raintight connectors since they are too undersized to fit them on EMT. Those 2 things made for a very frustrating day. This was a couple weeks ago during the Snowpocalypse 2015, so HD was the inly place open. Learned my lesson on that one! Also bought a couple rolls of 12-2 MC on a Saturday when i ran out. The supply house wasnt open so i ended up paying 5 cents more a foot from big box. 

From here on out I am going to price shop everything for quotes. We just got accounts at 2 new supply houses, so we also have access to a wider variety of brands. This should help make it so i can go into Cheapo Depot even less!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

There are times where HD out does supply houses. When it comes to resi wire and panels HD wins.


----------



## Trigger_442A (Sep 15, 2012)

HD is great for residential. However if you talk to a sales manager at your local supply house I'm sure they would be willing to adjust some prices to retain your business. If you ever change direction to work in industrial or automation I guarantee HD will not cut it anymore. Building a relationship with a good supplier can be a very beneficial in the long run. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HD serves as a resi price guide for HO's .....

6 in. Aluminum Recessed IC New Construction Airtight Housing (6-Pack)


> $33.47 / case
> Ship to Home FREE with $45 Order











~CS~


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

MTW said:


> Which brand? Surely not Square D.


My main supplier only sells Siemens

I do as much business as possible with one supplier, to me it is the best way to get the best pricing, I show them loyalty and they show it to me
I do not price shop the quotes from my SH


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> I do not price shop the quotes from my SH


 
You might not, but the rest of the resi world is Wiz....~CS~


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> You might not, but the rest of the resi world is Wiz....~CS~


I try not to do Resi


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Resi hell_ Wiz , you're too kind....~CS~


----------



## Sparky48 (Dec 21, 2014)

I managed a branch of a SH (don't want to mention there name). I purchased ALL our romex from HD. Our wire supplier couldn't even come close to what I was purchasing it for. We were HD's Contractor Service Departments largest customer at the store I was dealing with. I was purchasing between $30 & $40K per month on romex. Occasionally would get a deal on smoke detectors, fire stop, etc. The manager at HD would call me with specials and I usually gobbled them up whenever possible. As far as there material pricing we had to really sharpen our pencil to be able to compete. True all of the commercial equipment is over the top but when it came to resi pricing they could almost nick us all the time. I had a lot of resi contractors and when that side of the business started to fall off we had to sit down and find out just what was going on. Sure did learn in a hurry.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If you guys quit going to the counter with a list on a piece of cardboard, maybe you would get better pricing.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

walkerj said:


> If you guys quit going to the counter with a list on a piece of cardboard, maybe you would get better pricing.


You're right. It would be better to write it on the back of a Home Depot receipt.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Sparky48 said:


> I managed a branch of a SH (don't want to mention there name). I purchased ALL our romex from HD. Our wire supplier couldn't even come close to what I was purchasing it for. We were HD's Contractor Service Departments largest customer at the store I was dealing with. I was purchasing between $30 & $40K per month on romex. Occasionally would get a deal on smoke detectors, fire stop, etc. The manager at HD would call me with specials and I usually gobbled them up whenever possible. As far as there material pricing we had to really sharpen our pencil to be able to compete. True all of the commercial equipment is over the top but when it came to resi pricing they could almost nick us all the time. I had a lot of resi contractors and when that side of the business started to fall off we had to sit down and find out just what was going on. Sure did learn in a hurry.



I worked for a supply house for a short time about 12 years ago and we flat out told our regular resi contractors not to even waste their time buying wire from us. Most didn't anyway because they knew we were way high on the price.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> I worked for a supply house for a short time about 12 years ago and we flat out told our regular resi contractors not to even waste their time buying wire from us. Most didn't anyway because they knew we were way high on the price.


Ive always wondered why that is. Is it because HD buys in bulk?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Ive always wondered why that is. Is it because HD buys in bulk?


I'm not sure, but I would guess that is the case. I worked for a large supply chain in Connecticut that you're probably familiar with :whistling2: and it was no small operation. They had very large buying power, and when we ordered wire at my branch we would get 7+ pallets at a time. 

That being said, I deal with one supplier locally that sells all their wire within a $1 of HD to discourage contractors from buying it at HD. However, they sell that awful Nexans and Colonial stuff and I refuse to buy it. :no:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

meadow said:


> Ive always wondered why that is. Is it because HD buys in bulk?


Must be. If you think of the # of home depot stores nationwide compared to the largest electrical supply house chain (Rexel maybe?) There are a pile of HDs in the service area of 1 supply house that are stacked to the hilt with Romex.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Must be. If you think of the # of home depot stores nationwide compared to the largest electrical supply house chain (Rexel maybe?) There are a pile of HDs in the service area of 1 supply house that are stacked to the hilt with Romex.


Not to mention all the SH HD has put under.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

What's most important? 

I would assume a quality product for your customers, at a price that you can make money. 

Essentially, if you can get that quality product, for a less expensive price, why would you not buy that? 

Limiting yourself to ONE retailer seems stupid. This is capitalism and whomever gives me the best price for the best product gets the business for that particular item. 

I mean, I don't own a business, but that seems like it makes the most sense..


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> Ive always wondered why that is. Is it because HD buys in bulk?


Big Time , but _worse_ than most realize Meadow 

They'll offer manufacturers the _lions share_ of their biz via stocking their product(s) sea to shining freakin sea....:thumbup:

Once the manufacturer realizes a_ substantial _profit , HD being no dopes will play it against them insisting on them cutting a % for them :whistling2:

The end result often being evident when one views a HD part vs. the very same _non_ HD part side by side, and/or taking a hammer to it to find say, plastic parts where metal ones once were. 

Methinks Macs new world order actually started @ HD....:laughing:~CS~:jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The_kid said:


> What's most important?



Properly prepared chicken ......is there anything more in life? ~C:jester:S~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

meadow said:


> Not to mention all the SH HD has put under.


That hasn't been the case in my area. A few suppliers closed because they were overpriced and mismanaged, but the majority have been able to survive and thrive despite HD being on very corner.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I go to HD to pick up a few items on the fly. I take them to the self serve checkout. One item doesn't have a SKU number. I go back and get one with a SKU number. I return to the checkout. EVERY item I enter says "Please wait for attendant". The attendant is nowhere to be found. I ask an apron dude walking by if he knows where the attendant is. Five minutes later, there is still no attendant. There are no real, living, breathing cashiers. I leave my stuff there and go to work, making do with what I have.

Complete waste of time.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I shop the big box stores as well as the SH. When I do, I ALWAYS transfer the materials to a box, milk crate, 5 gallon bucket or another container. I'm not about to walk into a clients job carrying HD bags. Doe anyone else do the same?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> I go to HD to pick up a few items on the fly. I take them to the self serve checkout. One item doesn't have a SKU number. I go back and get one with a SKU number. I return to the checkout. EVERY item I enter says "Please wait for attendant". The attendant is nowhere to be found. I ask an apron dude walking by if he knows where the attendant is. Five minutes later, there is still no attendant. There are no real, living, breathing cashiers. I leave my stuff there and go to work, making do with what I have.
> 
> Complete waste of time.


Where in Perky Nipples, Canada, are you shopping? 

I have never had any issues in St. Albert, Alberta. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

btharmy said:


> I shop the big box stores as well as the SH. When I do, I ALWAYS transfer the materials to a box, milk crate, 5 gallon bucket or another container. I'm not about to walk into a clients job carrying HD bags. Doe anyone else do the same?


Absolutely  .


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Anybody here wiring entire houses with EVERYTHING from the HD? And I mean *EVERYTHING?*
> 
> I like my SH, but dang if everything they sell isn't 5-10% more expensive! Wire, panels, breakers - the only thing I haven't checked is the price difference in Carlon boxes and P&S boxes. I'm partial to P&S, but that could change in a hot minute if the price is right.



I think you can will call the crap at HD now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Where in Perky Nipples, Canada, are you shopping?
> 
> I have never had any issues in St. Albert, Alberta. :thumbsup:
> 
> Borgi


I was in the Stalbert one this week. Asked for a blank face GFI. All I got was a blank face  . Picked them up at EWEL, no problem.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I pose as a DYIer @ HD when they have lectrical stuff on display....








....because i get my kicks outta their response(s) .....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> I go to HD to pick up a few items on the fly. I take them to the self serve checkout. One item doesn't have a SKU number. I go back and get one with a SKU number. I return to the checkout. EVERY item I enter says "Please wait for attendant". The attendant is nowhere to be found. I ask an apron dude walking by if he knows where the attendant is. Five minutes later, there is still no attendant. There are no real, living, breathing cashiers. I leave my stuff there and go to work, making do with what I have.
> 
> Complete waste of time.


They've got cameras every 10' in HD 99.....they're probably all in the break room _watching_....drawing _straws_....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> I was in the Stalbert one this week. Asked for a blank face GFI. All I got was a blank face  . Picked them up at EWEL, no problem.


No, they don't stock them there. Their web site states that. :thumbsup:

Borgi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> No, they don't stock them there. Their web site states that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Borgi


All the more reason to support a real supplier, one that stocks everything I need.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I buy all my material from the Habitat ReStore. After all, who can't use a full case of 4 11/16" boxes with 1" KO's? :laughing:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> All the more reason to support a real supplier, one that stocks everything I need.


I agree, but you can shop from home and plan for one trip and buy quality products at fair prices without buying chit due to poor planning.

Next time you're in St. Albert Home Depot, seek out the big guy in the electrical section. He can always help, or tell you exactly where to buy what you need.

Tell him I sent you! :thumbsup: :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> All the more reason to support a real supplier, one that stocks everything I need.


You'll never find that. 3 large national SH's here in town, and I have to call first to find out who has what.

At least with HD & Lowe's if they don't have it, all you have to do is drive around the corner and check out the next one.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> You'll never find that. 3 large national SH's here in town, and I have to call first to find out who has what.
> 
> At least with HD & Lowe's if they don't have it, all you have to do is drive around the corner and check out the next one.


Yeah, supply houses are lame. I'll never forget the time I went into one and they didn't have…get this…deep 4" squares and CR-20 receptacles.  This was the kind of supplier with the big 100,000 square foot central warehouse that replenishes all the branches every day. :no:

Oh, and get the HD app on your phone. No need to drive anywhere to check.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> You'll never find that. 3 large national SH's here in town, and I have to call first to find out who has what.
> 
> At least with HD & Lowe's if they don't have it, all you have to do is drive around the corner and check out the next one.


Then you have chitty supply houses.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

The_kid said:


> What's most important?
> 
> I would assume a quality product for your customers, at a price that you can make money.
> 
> ...


You're gonna go far in life kid, keep it up. :thumbsup:

Check out every place in town, keep track of what your paying, adjust your material orders accordingly. 

The guys at the SH counter all know you by name, laugh & joke like your old friends - but don't let this fool you - they do that with everybody that walks into that store. Good business is finding opportunities to lower *your* costs, and keeping your spending tight.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I agree, but you can shop from home and plan for one trip and buy quality products at fair prices without buying chit due to poor planning.
> 
> Next time you're in St. Albert Home Depot, seek out the big guy in the electrical section. He can always help, or tell you exactly where to buy what you need.
> 
> ...


Where is it written that I buy chit due to poor planning?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I buy all my material from the Habitat ReStore. After all, who can't use a full case of 4 11/16" boxes with 1" KO's? :laughing: And, the labor savings is huge because I don't have to spend time breaking out the KO's because they're already broke out!


Be sure to get the matching covers.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

99cents said:


> I go to HD to pick up a few items on the fly. I take them to the self serve checkout. One item doesn't have a SKU number. I go back and get one with a SKU number. I return to the checkout. EVERY item I enter says "Please wait for attendant". The attendant is nowhere to be found. I ask an apron dude walking by if he knows where the attendant is. Five minutes later, there is still no attendant. There are no real, living, breathing cashiers. I leave my stuff there and go to work, making do with what I have.
> 
> Complete waste of time.


Walk down to the other side of the store to the contractors check out, there is always a human there to check you out.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MTW said:


> I buy all my material from the Habitat ReStore. After all, who can't use a full case of 4 11/16" boxes with 1" KO's? :laughing:


I saw a guy buy a handful of used breakers at ReStore. I don't breakers are something you should be cheaping out on :no:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> Where is it written that I buy chit due to poor planning?


Not directed at you. 

We all are quilty of poor planning some times. 

Borgi


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Just for sh!ts and giggles......why don't some of you US guys head on over to HomeDepot.ca (the Canadian HD website) and check out their pricing when compared to HomeDepot.com (the yankee counterpart). 

I will put it in writing and produce sales receipts to back up my claim that HD is royally screwing anybody who is crazy enough to buy all their materials there. A full 100% of the stuff in that store is at least 25% more expensive than any of my local suppliers pricing. That includes 14/2, 12/2, 14/3 and panels. 

If your electrical wholesaler isn't matching or beating the prices that you can get a freakin big box *retail* store then its really time to look for another wholesale house.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Just for sh!ts and giggles......why don't some of you US guys head on over to HomeDepot.ca (the Canadian HD website) and check out their pricing when compared to HomeDepot.com (the yankee counterpart).
> 
> I will put it in writing and produce sales receipts to back up my claim that HD is royally screwing anybody who is crazy enough to buy all their materials there. A full 100% of the stuff in that store is at least 25% more expensive than any of my local suppliers pricing. That includes 14/2, 12/2, 14/3 and panels.
> 
> If your electrical wholesaler isn't matching or beating the prices that you can get a freakin big box *retail* store then its really time to look for another wholesale house.


Yep. A couple of weeks ago I had a last minute change order on a job and bought a box of Cat 5 at HD. Wow, did that hurt but I needed to get off the job and get it invoiced. Wholesalers were too far away. The price of convenience  .


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Just for sh!ts and giggles......why don't some of you US guys head on over to HomeDepot.ca (the Canadian HD website) and check out their pricing when compared to HomeDepot.com (the yankee counterpart).
> 
> I will put it in writing and produce sales receipts to back up my claim that HD is royally screwing anybody who is crazy enough to buy all their materials there. A full 100% of the stuff in that store is at least 25% more expensive than any of my local suppliers pricing. That includes 14/2, 12/2, 14/3 and panels.
> 
> If your electrical wholesaler isn't matching or beating the prices that you can get a freakin big box *retail* store then its really time to look for another wholesale house.


Because their website will automatically re-direct you to your own area.

What you could do Is take screen shots of your prices and post them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> Just for sh!ts and giggles......why don't some of you US guys head on over to HomeDepot.ca (the Canadian HD website) and check out their pricing when compared to HomeDepot.com (the yankee counterpart).
> 
> I will put it in writing and produce sales receipts to back up my claim that HD is royally screwing anybody who is crazy enough to buy all their materials there. A full 100% of the stuff in that store is at least 25% more expensive than any of my local suppliers pricing. That includes 14/2, 12/2, 14/3 and panels.
> 
> If your electrical wholesaler isn't matching or beating the prices that you can get a freakin big box *retail* store then its really time to look for another wholesale house.



The last time I was in Ontario I had to stop into a Home Depot just to have a look at what you guys call "electrical products" up there. :laughing: I was appalled at how expensive everything was considering the products were mostly identical to American ones (except for your Marr wire nuts. )


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> The last time I was in Ontario I had to stop into a Home Depot just to have a look at what you guys call "electrical products" up there. :laughing: I was appalled at how expensive everything was considering the products were mostly identical to American ones (except for your Marr wire nuts. )


Google Home depot Mexico :whistling2:

Here it is :laughing::laughing:

http://www.homedepot.com.mx/comprar/es/torres/electrico


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I went into HD for a box of dotty plates, I needed a few on a small kitchen remodel... this HD didn't sell them by the box, but the did have 2 packs, yes dotty plates in a blister-pack of 2, for $1.68. of course I bot 10 packs and finished the job but I H8 HD.


"Dotty Plates"?



OaklandElec said:


> We spend about $1-1.3 million a year on materials. We need the correct materials delivered to multiple jobsites everyday. We need fixture packages, submittals for gear, and knowledgeable sales people who can find specialized equipment and get it quickly. We need to be able to negotiate our prices. Not gonna happen at HD. That said, it's great in a pinch, and I am a regular.


I bet your not roping houses all day either.



MTW said:


> I worked for a supply house for a short time about 12 years ago and we flat out told our regular resi contractors not to even waste their time buying wire from us. Most didn't anyway because they knew we were way high on the price.


I was surprised a couple years ago when pricing some cut wire.
The SH beat HD and Lowes.
Glad i called first.


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

My SH beats HD and Lowes on price almost every time, and always wins after factoring in my time spent looking for the items I need at HD instead of just calling or emailing the order in to the SH. I call or email my order in to the SH and it is waiting on me when I get there. versus wasting 30 to 45 minutes looking for stuff at HD. That time is non billable and makes me zero profit. 
The best thing about my SH is I can call the manager or counter guys any time in the middle of the night for an emergency and they will open the store to get me what I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> "I bet your not roping houses all day either.


Of course not, but we do have 8 guys who do nothing but resi (service, remodels). It still doesn't make sense for us to deal with HD. The time lost with guys messing around at HD or returning the garbage someone returned and HD put back on the shelf would be killer. Orders are waiting in the shop in the AM for small resi jobs, delivered to jobsite on large ones.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it requires to much time to shop various places. You have to assemble a price data spread sheet to keep track who has what at what price.

I do have price lists but usually just call SP and they'll deliver to job or shop.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

The UG meters at our HD are not approved by our utility.I wander if anyone knows this?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

farmantenna said:


> The UG meters at our HD are not approved by our utility.I wander if anyone knows this?


Good way not to sell any except to out-of-towners just passing through.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Home depot has fixtures for resi the supply house doesn't. I suspect they win on romex. I am generally familiar with what they a Lowe's carry and if there is one closer, I will likely go there. I rarely have to hunt long for what I need. I get stuff on Amazon if I have to. Get it done.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> Yep. A couple of weeks ago I had a last minute change order on a job and bought a box of Cat 5 at HD. Wow, did that hurt but I needed to get off the job and get it invoiced. Wholesalers were too far away. The price of convenience  .


Yeah......I wouldn't even price it there. I think its something like 9 cents a foot at my SH, I can only imagine what its worth at HD.



MTW said:


> The last time I was in Ontario I had to stop into a Home Depot just to have a look at what you guys call "electrical products" up there. :laughing: I was appalled at how expensive everything was considering the products were mostly identical to American ones (except for your Marr wire nuts. )


Thanks for the help in proving my point. My SH has no problem completely obliterating those prices you saw at HD.



Black Dog said:


> Because their website will automatically re-direct you to your own area.
> 
> What you could do Is take screen shots of your prices and post them.


I can access the HD.com site with no trouble and no redirect Harry. I can never get screenshots to work but here's a link. Maybe that will work for you:thumbsup:
http://www.homedepot.ca/catalog/breaker-panels/173193


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Us:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...r-with-Cover-Value-Pack-HOM40M200VP/202523036

You:
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/200...e-retrofit-panel-package-with-breakers/992394

Almost half the price, though your panels have the enclosure around the main that probably accounts for some of the price difference.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Us:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...r-with-Cover-Value-Pack-HOM40M200VP/202523036
> 
> You:
> ...


Thanks. That same panel that you linked for the Canada price is available at two of my suppliers for 64 bucks c/w 200A main. The breakers cost me anywhere from $4.25 to $16.50. I would be into about $150.00 for the same package at my wholesale supply house.

$237 at HD or $150.00 at the SH. Sort of a no brainer.


That extra piece of metal around our mains certainly doesn't account for the extra 100 bucks it costs in Canada vs USA


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Definitely a difference there. I just don't have a lot of time to call around. Try to notice costs of things while I'm in there. Lot of T&M so I don't worry too much.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

For sure NRP......I never worry too much on T&M either. If anything......I would like the price to be a bit higher. 
I would rather a 25% mark up on 200 bucks then marking up 100 bucks.:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

farmantenna said:


> The UG meters at our HD are not approved by our utility.I wander if anyone knows this?


Isn't it the responsibility of the installer, not HD, to know something like this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*buena señora caramba molly !*



meadow said:


> Google Home depot Mexico :whistling2:
> 
> Here it is :laughing::laughing:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com.mx/comprar/es/torres/electrico


receptáculo de salida 








LEVITON
CONTACTO DÚPLEX 20 A MARFIL POLARIZADO
SKU: 3432
*$31.00*
~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> That's crazy talk! Saving a $1 here, $2 there really adds up. If you buy materials 4-6 days a week, think how much you're throwing away each year.


You're buying material 4-6 days a week yet this is what you posted on another thread:

_"Trying to clean out and sort through some of this stuff. I gotta start using up all this left over materials from old jobs! My trailer is pouring over with crap, my garage is full of extra lights, pipe, and fluorescent lamps.....its a mess.

I think im going to make it my goal for the next while to use up all this stuff on all the new jobs. Ive got money just sitting here, wasting space.
_"

You're driving around trying to save a buck on a box of connectors while you probably have a "free" box of connectors sitting in the middle of that mess somewhere.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> receptáculo de salida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that, US dollars or something else?

Is that a "contractor pack"? Like a box of 10.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What is that, US dollars or something else?
> 
> Is that a "contractor pack"? Like a box of 10.


Dunno , maybe they're price jacking cuz all their jobs moved to china? :laughing:~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Home depot sells wire and cable cheap.....i purchase 2/0 cu for the price of #6 cu. #4 cu for the price of coaxial. Somehow the little orange stickers get the wrong sku numbers every time i get wire there. .


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If you look more closely you will see that although home depot beats most supply houses on a lot of stuff they get it back on other stuff.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

captkirk said:


> If you look more closely you will see that although home depot beats most supply houses on a lot of stuff they get it back on other stuff.


I got news for you...supply houses operate that way too. At your average supply house, wire and commodity items sell for 1-2% profit while a Lutron dimmer sells for 30+% profit.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MTW said:


> I got news for you...supply houses operate that way too. At your average supply house, wire and commodity items sell for 1-2% profit while a Lutron dimmer sells for 30+% profit.


The Lutron dimmers are money makers for sure, but I routinely watch my salesman change the markup/profit margin column on his computer before he enters items onto my account. Things like T&B black 8" ty-wraps have almost 300% markup on them. Ideal Can-Twist wirenuts are at about 250% markup. Twist-lock receptacles and plugs are around 200 to 250% as well. 
It's incredible how much markup is on some stuff and it always gives me a little giggle when I watch him change a 200% markup to50% - 75% before entering into my account.:laughing:


----------



## Lukeetal (Oct 13, 2010)

Just saved about $500 on the finish materials for a job using HD. Deco switches are 35% cheaper. LED retros 50% or more. Took me 1/2 hour to round up the material if I beg my SH for better pricing they can't even come close.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

captkirk said:


> If you look more closely you will see that although home depot beats most supply houses on a lot of stuff they get it back on other stuff.


It takes a trained eye to keep up with everybody's pricing. But I'm on it like white on rice.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> I got news for you...supply houses operate that way too. At your average supply house, wire and commodity items sell for 1-2% profit while a Lutron dimmer sells for 30+% profit.


Very true, but a big difference is you never know if your competition is buying better than you or you are buying better than your competition. At least at the big box stores, pretty much everyone gets the same price.

And oh yea, don't buy something (an item you don't usually buy) across the counter w/out getting a price, SHs are notorious for sticking it to you if they think you are not looking.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> It takes a trained eye to keep up with everybody's pricing. But I'm on it like white on rice.


I agree.....you do have to keep a watch on your pricing. You never know when somebody, even that trusted supply house, is going to gouge you on something.
I just won't put extra time in to trying to track down the 1 or 2% savings........I want the big savings.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm still thinkin' bout a retirement job in the HD lectrical isle....:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Customers, especially in residential, quite often frequent big box stores like Home Depot. How would you justify charging them prices from your beloved supply house that are higher then they seen at Home Depot. Especially if it's the same exact product.

Times have changed, we have to keep up. :thumbsup:

Borhi


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man, I am so glad that I steer clear of residential. The situation Borgi just presented would irk the hell out of me. Trying to justify my pricing to a "know it all" homeowner. 

It would be jail time for me....assault charges.....maybe homicide.:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of my material is from HD. The only time I use the supply house is when HD does not stock it.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> Oh man, I am so glad that I steer clear of residential. The situation Borgi just presented would irk the hell out of me. Trying to justify my pricing to a "know it all" homeowner.
> 
> It would be jail time for me....assault charges.....maybe homicide.:laughing:


Trust me, it happens. 

Now, if I charge for a quality product not sold at the big box stores like Home Depot, no problem. But, customers are better informed these days, with that new fangled internet thing-a-ma-jig. :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Went through my year end a couple months ago, my service guys spent a total of around 50 bucks for the year at HD. We do the odd basement, reno or service change but I think for myself I would only walk into HD for something electrical is if I needed some cleaning products, doorway mats for the shop or anything else not related to electrical at that time. 

If you residential guys are getting customers comparing your pricing to what they can get it for at big orange then maybe it's time to switch to flat rate or don't list the price for every single item. :no:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Customers, especially in residential, quite often frequent big box stores like Home Depot. How would you justify charging them prices from your beloved supply house that are higher then they seen at Home Depot. Especially if it's the same exact product.
> 
> Times have changed, we have to keep up. :thumbsup:
> 
> Borhi



If you reveal material costs on your quotes, change order requests and invoices, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> If you reveal material costs on your quotes, change order requests and invoices, you're doing it wrong.


I don't reveal my material costs on quotes, nobody does that anymore. 

If I buy material for my customers, and invoice them for it, I most certainly tell them. Being honest and up front with my customers is important to me.

Borgi


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Oh man, I am so glad that I steer clear of residential. The situation Borgi just presented would irk the hell out of me. Trying to justify my pricing to a "know it all" homeowner.
> 
> It would be jail time for me....assault charges.....maybe homicide.:laughing:


It's a common affair for many of us who dwell in resi hell Rollie. I've FR'd @ 200 a can w/ basic baffle, and they'll ring the HD six pack up on their Iphones before i can spit it outta my beak.....~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone said that the Canadian guys are slamming HD and there's some truth to that. The fact is that I don't want profits going to Atlanta. I'm not anti-American, I just like to see the profits stay closer to home.

In my previous life, in the sales biz, the supply houses were my customers. They know how to make money. If they didn't, they wouldn't be in business. They make good profit off of low dollar items, the stuff you don't even notice.

One year I sold over $100,000.00 in fasteners. There's a reason the wholesalers have fastener displays up front when you walk in. While you're grumbling about the cost of a roll of wire, they just hosed you on a box of wood screws.

I don't care. Everybody's gotta make a buck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I don't reveal my material costs on quotes, nobody does that anymore.
> 
> If I buy material for my customers, and invoice them for it, I most certainly tell them. Being honest and up front with my customers is important to me.
> 
> Borgi


I was paying over twenty bucks per trim on jobs for one of my GC's. I went shopping and found trims he loves and they're seven bucks each including bulb. My last job had 56 trims. If you think I'm passing those savings on to the customer, you gotta be crazy  .


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

Batfink said:


> Went through my year end a couple months ago, my service guys spent a total of around 50 bucks for the year at HD. We do the odd basement, reno or service change but I think for myself I would only walk into HD for something electrical is if I needed some cleaning products, doorway mats for the shop or anything else not related to electrical at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> If you residential guys are getting customers comparing your pricing to what they can get it for at big orange then maybe it's time to switch to flat rate or don't list the price for every single item. :no:



Thanks for posting this Batfink! I flat rate and 99.99% of my materials come from the supply house. I never have issues of poor quality, missing components, etc. from them, this is not true for HD and Lowes in my experience. The store manager at my SH takes care of searching out the best prices from his suppliers so I, and the rest of the EC's in the area, don't have to waste our time running around trying to save a dollar on materials.
Maybe every SH doesn't have a manager like this but it makes my life easier. Their prices match or beat the big box stores in the area almost every time, sometimes by significant amounts. 
Like I posted earlier, I can call the manager or the counter guys and gals any time during an emergency and they will open the store and get what I need, try that at HD!


BT Electric


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> receptáculo de salida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 31 pesos, which is like $ .50


I spent two weeks in Cancun a few years ago, and when I went through customs, I traded in a 100 dollar bill. They gave me like 980 pesos.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Do they deliver.....? ~C:laughing:S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:jester:S~


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of Home Depot. I prefer Home Quarters, Home Base, Builders Square, Pergament, Hechingers, or Rickel instead.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's 31 pesos, which is like $ .50
> 
> 
> I spent two weeks in Cancun a few years ago, and when I went through customs, I traded in a 100 dollar bill. They gave me like 980 pesos.


The peso is trading at $0.06730 USD today, which is 14.8588 pesos to the dollar. So that plug is $2.09 USD

It doesn't help that the symbols for pesos and dollars are nearly identical, or sometimes identical (peso has one vertical hatch through the S, dollar has either one or two, depending on typeface).


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> The peso is trading at $0.06730 USD today, which is 14.8588 pesos to the dollar. So that plug is $2.09 USD
> 
> It doesn't help that the symbols for pesos and dollars are nearly identical, or sometimes identical (peso has one vertical hatch through the S, dollar has either one or two, depending on typeface).



Damn. I got robbed. I paid $2.98 for one at HD today


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99,

Here's a quote from the infamous Romex Racer, while posting under an alternate profile name of electrician1957-

_My advice is conduct your business as if you were a fortune 500 company. Watch the bottom line, get everything in writing, don't work for free, never take anything personally and *become obsessive about cutting costs and streamlining procedures.*_

Cutting costs is important. Let your competition be the one that pays more for materials, not you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What happened to_ you get what you pay for_? ~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> 99,
> 
> Here's a quote from the infamous Romex Racer, while posting under an alternate profile name of electrician1957-
> 
> ...


He is saying "costs". That means manpower, insurance, taxes, tools, equipment, vehicles, licensing, fuel, etc. and, of course, materials. Going OCD over material costs is easy but you also need to look at the cost of acquiring those materials. If HD works for you then fill your boots. It doesn't work for me.

If you're a Fortune 500 company, your primary concern is profitability and return on money spent. In my little Fortune .000500 company, my profitability last year increased rather nicely by increasing my prices, downsizing to a more fuel efficient vehicle, standardizing on materials and organizing overstock in my little shop. Like I said before, saving a buck on a box of connectors is meaningless to me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Does HD allow the standard 3 martini lunch break....? :jester:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Does HD allow the standard 3 martini lunch break....? :jester:~CS~:laughing:


No but the wholesaler has free coffee and donuts if you get there early enough. Saves a trip to the drive thru. Time is money  .


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

Free sausage biscuits and coffee on Thursday mornings at our SH. [emoji106]


BT Electric


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

BT Electric said:


> Free sausage biscuits and coffee on Thursday mornings at our SH. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> BT Electric


There's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> What happened to you get what you pay for? ~CS~


That worked until all the naufacturers started making junk. All of it is junk, no matter what the price is.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anybody here get their electrical material exclusively from Walmart?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MTW said:


> Does anybody here get their electrical material exclusively from Walmart?


I only buy 1 thing at Walmart...5 quart jug of motor oil. Walmart is $8.00 a jug cheaper than the auto parts store.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> Does anybody here get their electrical material exclusively from Walmart?


Last time I checked, Harbor Freight was selling non-tamper GFI's for right at $10.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> Last time I checked, Harbor Freight was selling non-tamper GFI's for right at $10.


Ripoff. HD sells the Leviton non-tamper 3 pack for $27.00.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I only buy 1 thing at Walmart...5 quart jug of motor oil. Walmart is $8.00 a jug cheaper than the auto parts store.


My list is pretty short too. Oil, toiletries and bottled water.


----------

